# Cyp. reginae



## pierre63 (May 23, 2009)

second bloom for this one


----------



## biothanasis (May 23, 2009)

Very intense colour!!! I like it!!!


----------



## P-chan (May 23, 2009)

That's a darling. I love that one.


----------



## CodPaph (May 23, 2009)

very very nice


----------



## NYEric (May 23, 2009)

Wow, very far from home!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 23, 2009)

Fuzzy and beautiful.


----------



## parvi_17 (May 23, 2009)

Excellent color.


----------



## SlipperKing (May 24, 2009)

yup, super color on that pouch! nice show


----------

